# Emmener mon Mac 10.6.8. au Canada



## PARAROV (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Je dois partir pour la ville de Quebec dans quelques jours, j'hésite à amener mon MAC
10.6.8. car au canada il n'y a que du 110. Pouvez vous me renseigner sur ce que je dois faire.
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2013)

Aucun problème car les alimentations des Macs sont compatibles 110/220 et s'adaptent automatiquement à la tension en entrée

Tu pourras donc le brancher à Quebec sans aucun souci (il faudra juste un adaptateur de prise car je pense que les prises canadiennes sont au standard américain et pas français)


----------



## Gwen (6 Mars 2013)

J&#8217;amène régulièrement mon Mac au Canda et je n&#8217;ai aucun souci pour l&#8217;utiliser là-bas.

Concernant la prise, un simple câble de rasoir électrique fait l&#8217;affaire (quelques $ chez radio Sack). Sinon, moi ce que j&#8217;ai fait, c&#8217;est d&#8217;acheter un gadget Apple avec une prise US. C&#8217;est facilement interchangeable. J&#8217;ai pris une alimentation pour mon iPad et un chargeur de pile. Comme tout est interchangeable, ça me sert également en France.


----------

